

Introducing GraphAware Neo4j Framework - vh311
http://graphaware.com/neo4j/2014/05/28/graph-aware-neo4j-framework.html

======
zubairq
Nice framework! I released another Neo4j framework, but using Clojure:

[https://github.com/zubairq/coils](https://github.com/zubairq/coils)

~~~
albertoperdomo
Hey, this is interesting. Does it rely on Neo4j server or embedded?

I'm the founder of GrapheneDB, a managed hosting service for Neo4j databases.
I'm interested in knowing if our service would be compatible with your
framework.

~~~
zubairq
I just tried GrapheneDB but got an error, can you help:

[http://testdb.sb02.stations.graphenedb.com:24789/](http://testdb.sb02.stations.graphenedb.com:24789/)

Network Error (tcp_error)

A communication error occurred: "Connection refused" The Web Server may be
down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding
to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.

For assistance, contact your network support team.

~~~
albertoperdomo
Thanks for trying it out!

Sorry, I've been taking a few days off and have had very limited internet
access. Would you please open a support ticket so that we can help you figure
out what's happening with your connection?

~~~
zubairq
I figured it out, it is a firewall issue. Can it work over port 80, as most
European companies block other ports

~~~
albertoperdomo
Not at this time, I'm afraid.

~~~
zubairq
Ok, no worries. I'll try to find another solution then. Thanks anyway

